# Know where this is?



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

My friend posted this picture and I am trying to find out where it is. He told me to try and figure it out so here I am. It's probably around the tooele/GSL area.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

I believe its Nevada the south end of the pequop mountains.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

for fun said:


> I believe its Nevada the south end of the pequop mountains.


Is that the railroad tunnel you can see off I80?

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anaconda area?


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure about anaconda. Been up there a little bit and never found anything like that. I thought it might be along I-80. I'll have to look a little more.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Is that the railroad tunnel you can see off I80?
> 
> .


I don't know of one close to I-80. The one I am thinking of is 20-25 miles south of I-80 it is the tracks that follow I-80 but it dip south(Just past the new deer crossing on I-80) in Shafter valley goes through the mountain and then returns to I-80 in Wells.


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Just curious if your friend told ya where its at or not?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I think this is it.
South of I-80 about 24 air miles inside nevada utah state line west of Wendover. Tunnel looks about 3/4 mile long.
Kinda a bad pic from 16,000ft. You'll see the tracks head south make a hard right into the hill then come out and turn northwest.


----------

